# How young is "Young"



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

My pigeon got something in the mail adressed to him. That was so cute! Anyway, I hope no one thinks I'm nuts for saying that. It was an entry form for a pigeon show, for young cocks and hens. I don't know if we're even going, but I would like to know how young is "Young". I have two pigeons, and they are one and a half and two. Or he turned two in April. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

JuliePigeon said:


> My pigeon got something in the mail adressed to him. That was so cute! Anyway, I hope no one thinks I'm nuts for saying that. It was an entry form for a pigeon show, for young cocks and hens. I don't know if we're even going, but I would like to know how young is "Young". I have two pigeons, and they are one and a half and two. Or he turned two in April. Thanks so much!


If the bird isn't banded, you can't enter in the show. If it IS banded, and was banded prior to this year, whether it was Jan 1, 2007 or Dec. 31, 2007, your birds are considered old birds. 
Young birds are birds born in the current year.
After that, they're old birds, 1 yr old....10 years old.....doesn't matter. 
At least as far as entering shows and/or racing.


----------



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks so much! Wow, I didn't know that they are considered old by now. Ok, thanks a bunch!


----------

